# Interesting Study on Neutering



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Golden retriever study suggests neutering affects dog health :: UC Davis News & Information


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

the study is about Golden Retriever's.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> the study is about Golden Retriever's.


It also says the effects will vary from breed to breed. Goldens were just used as an example because they are so popular, but apparently all breeds can have problems from it. That's the way I understand the artical.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Yes it is about Golden's but when you remove vital hormone producing organs in an animal's infancy there will be repercussions, health, growth and behavior will be affected. 

Liz


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Liz said:


> Yes it is about Golden's but when you remove vital hormone producing organs in an animal's infancy there will be repercussions, health, growth and behavior will be affected.
> 
> Liz


I think it might apply to all stages of life... as in at any time it's done it will possibly have some repercussions.. what do you think? 

I will probably always alter my pets, granted I wouldn't do it as young as I did my current dogs, but I can see why there would be harm in it for sure.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> the study is about Golden Retriever's.


Given that Golden Retrievers are still the same species as other breeds, I think we can pretty safely assume that adverse affects can and will happen with other breeds as well. I mean, if a Beagle eats something poisonous and gets sick, we don't say, "Oh, but that was a _Beagle_. My Pit Bull will be fine eating that." 

Anyhow, back on track, I'm glad more studies are being done on this. The more I learn, the more I feel that I won't be altering my next dogs. Or at the very least, not until they're fully mature. I'm responsible enough not to have "oops" puppies, and it feels healthier for the dogs to me.


----------

